# Subject: Women's sizes..(heavy R)



## coyote (Aug 17, 2008)

Women's A** size study

There is a new study just released by the American Psychiatric Association
about women and how they feel about their a**es. The results are pretty
interesting:   
1. 5% of women surveyed feel their as** is too big.

2. 10% of women surveyed feel their a** is too small.

3. The remaining 85% say they don't care; they love him; he's a good man,
and they would have married him anyway


----------



## monty (Aug 17, 2008)

All I can say is:


KEWT!

Thanks for the chuckle. For a minute there I was unsure of where you were headed with this! 

Cheers!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 17, 2008)

coyote.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





That's all I better say on this thread. lol


I know, none of you all are like that.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 17, 2008)

Ditto Jeanie, 
She is the smartest girl I know!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL...we know when we're outnumbered don't we BBQ!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL!!!!
isn't that the truth!!


----------

